# Dog!



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, I just got back from an er visit. My 9 month old pup, Teme, ( which means Little Wolf in Lenape) decsided she was going to play run away. She ran onto my porch and I was chasing her, my feet slipped in the mud and I landed on the steps, hitting my head and chest. I got several bruises but I am ok, just going to be quite sore for a few days. She is a shepherd, pit, wolf mix. I sure love my animals!
Now back to building another enclosure, going to be picking up 4 more female Russians on Saturday!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Nov 28, 2017)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I just got back from an er visit. My 9 month old pup, Teme, ( which means Little Wolf in Lenape) decsided she was going to play run away. She ran onto my porch and I was chasing her, my feet slipped in the mud and I landed on the steps, hitting my head and chest. I got several bruises but I am ok, just going to be quite sore for a few days. She is a shepherd, pit, wolf mix. I sure love my animals!
> Now back to building another enclosure, going to be picking up 4 more female Russians on Saturday!


Ouch!! Glad to hear ur ok. That sounds like a cool looking dog.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 29, 2017)

Jay Bagley said:


> Ouch!! Glad to hear ur ok. That sounds like a cool looking dog.


Yea, she is. She is a brindle like the pit but has one blue eye and one brown


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 29, 2017)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yea, she is. She is a brindle like the pit but has one blue eye and one brown


To go with your BLACK eye?
Glad you're O.K.
I often get on the floor to play with my little dog and am finding it harder to get back up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2017)

Ouch! Did you get the dog, or did she succeed in running away? Can we see a picture of her?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, she went right into the house


----------



## Bambam1989 (Nov 29, 2017)

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 223954
> Yes, she went right into the house


Looks like a rebellious teenager. Very cute.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree! But I don't see shepherd, pit or wolf in there!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 29, 2017)

Bambam1989 said:


> Looks like a rebellious teenager. Very cute.


And she sure is, but, I still love her!


----------

